

Eloquent JavaScript - online guide to javascript for beginners - nfriedly
http://eloquentjavascript.net/

======
petercooper
This is very clever and deserves a lot of points. It doesn't look very
interesting on the landing page but once you get into it, it's well written
and there are some clever strategies (including a small JavaScript console at
the bottom you can use to test bits of code while learning).

I haven't got the time now, but I'm going to work my way right through this
one day - what I looked through seemed very solid.

The only downside? The font chosen for the code examples looks pretty gross on
OS X, but since you can download the book as a ZIP file, it can be changed in
the stylesheet! (I'm hoping..)

~~~
CalmQuiet
Or - in Safari - you can put such a style sheet in your user/library/safari
folder for viewing it according to your preferred font (selecting it in Safari
Preferences/Advances).

------
mahmud
The author is a _very_ competent Lisper; author of Postmodern:

<http://common-lisp.net/project/postmodern/>

:-)

Edit: Holly crap, he wrote a few other things as well:

<http://marijn.haverbeke.nl/>

~~~
lastkarrde
Also a very accomplished JS programmer. He wrote the Code Mirror Editor.

<http://marijn.haverbeke.nl/codemirror/>

------
andreyf
Original source here: <http://eloquentjavascript.net/book.txt>

Neat stuff :)

------
tung
This has always been my favourite JavaScript resource. It has a good breadth
of topics, the writing is to-the-point, and it has an interactive JavaScript
area with a history-backed prompt and a code area with syntax highlighting and
automatic indentation. The examples and exercises are both hands-on, e.g. the
object-oriented programming chapter has you build a little terrarium
simulation. Highly recommended.

~~~
ericbb
Me too. This was my primary resource while learning the language and I highly
recommend it.

------
morbidkk
you guys should also read <http://www.hunlock.com/blogs> Very thorough
articles on JavaScript

~~~
mrduncan
I'm not sure if it's your site or not but auto-play music is one way to ensure
that I close the tab immediately and never return.

~~~
morbidkk
ohh I use firefox with adblock plus so never got to know. Its not my site
though

------
nfriedly
I wish this book had existed when I began programing JavaScript.

I also like the firebug-style console at the bottom of each chapter.

------
alanthonyc
I've been reading this site all day since I found it on here. Awesome.

